# Micromaster 420 - BOP



## der_mit_dem_MM420 (2 März 2007)

Hallo Community!

Ich bitte um Hilfe bei folgendem Problem mit meinem Siemens Micromaster 420:

Dieser FU wird per Relais über den ersten Digitaleingang EIN/AUS geschaltet; die Befehlsquelle ist dabei die Klemmenleiste (P0700=2), der DIN 1 - Eingang ist auf EIN/AUS gestellt (P0701=1). Die Frequenzsollwertquelle ist der Motorpotenziometersollwert (dazu P1000=1), der Frequenzsollwert ist ebenfalls eingegeben. Es funktioniert so weit auch alles. Aber ...

Ich möchte das Basic Operating Panel (BOP), das immer am FU oben ist, als Eingabe für die Änderung der Motorenfrequenz benützen (Pfeil nach oben -> Frequenz erhöhen, Pfeil nach unten -> Frequenz verringern). Die zuletzt eingestellte Frequenz sollte dabei gespeichert werden. Weiters soll die derzeit eingestellte Frequenz immer angezeigt werden.

Welche Parameter sind wie zu setzen? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im voraus!

          der_mit_dem _MM420


----------



## Junior (3 März 2007)

Hallo,
habe gerade mal in die Anleitung geblickt. Ich denke wenn Du mit dem BOP regeln willst mußt Du P1000 auf 4 stellen.
Habe mal einen Micromaster Vector in Betr. genommen. Wenn man lesen und auch begreifen kann ist das garnicht so schwer.
Ich habe schon wesentlich schlechtere Handbücher gesehen.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## Junior (3 März 2007)

Hallo nochmal,
auf Seite 77 der Anleitung steht wie das MOP über den BOP geregelt wird.

Ich glaube ich gehe jetzt zu Bett.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## der_mit_dem_MM420 (3 März 2007)

Hallo Günter!    

Danke für die Tips. Du hast recht - das Handbuch ist schon ok. Mein Problem ist nur:  Ich möchte eine doppelte Steuerung des FUs erreichen:

 1.) Grundsätzlich wird er nur per DIN 1 - Eingang ein- und ausgeschaltet und läuft dann mit einer Frequenz (derzeit als Frequenzsollwert 40 Hz in P1040=40 eingegeben). Es funktioniert soweit auch problemlos.    

2.) Nun habe ich das BOP immer am FU montiert. Daher bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, dass ZUSÄTZLICH noch die Frequenz am BOP einstellbar sein soll (Pfeil auf/ab).    

Eine Steuerung ausschließlich per DIN1-Eingang ist kein Problem - genauso wenig ist eine ausschließliche Steuerung nur über das BOP ein Problem. Es sollte aber beides gehen.  Daran scheitere ich auch derzeit. Bitte um Hilfe!    

der_mit_dem_MM420


----------



## Junior (3 März 2007)

Hallo,
wenn es wie auf  Seite 77 beschrieben nicht geht bleibt Dir wohl nur die Möglichkeit ein externes 4,7k Poti anzuschließen. Du müßtest dann die eingestellte Frequenz auf dem Display sehen können.

Ich hatte damals bei dem MM Vector 2 Poties mit Koppelrelaises angeschlossen weil ich aufgrund der Maschinenanforderung für rechts und linkslauf unterschiedliche Drehzahlen brauchte die auch noch vom Bediener je nach Konsistenz des Schüttgutes angepasst werden mußten.Das funktionert bis Heute zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden und kostet auch nicht viel. Ein Poti mit Scala in der Schranktür würde sich anbieten wenn der Bediener eigenständig Veränderungen  vornehmen soll. Min und Max kann man ja im Menü begrenzen.

Viel Spaß beim Probieren 

MfG    Günter.


----------



## andre (3 März 2007)

der_mit_dem_MM420 schrieb:


> Hallo Community!
> 
> Ich bitte um Hilfe bei folgendem Problem mit meinem Siemens Micromaster 420:
> 
> ...


Hallo,
das sollte so funktionieren:
P700: 2 //Start/Stop über Klemmenleiste
P1000: 1 //Sollwert über Motorpotenziometer (Pfeiltasten BOP)
*P1031: 1* //letzter eingestellter Sollwert wird gespeichert
P1040: Sollwertspeicher, hier kannst du vorab schon mal die Frequenz festlegen, die der FU beim nächsten Start annimmt
Wenn du aber immer mit 40 Hz starten willst und dann erst mit BOP verstellen willst: P1031 = 0
Hat bisher bei mir immer funktioniert!
Gruß Andre


----------



## der_mit_dem_MM420 (5 März 2007)

Hallo Andre!

Vielen Dank! Es hat geklappt.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch klären, warum mein MM 420 so alle 24 Stunden eine Überstrom-Fehlermeldung (F0001) herausgibt. Der MM 420 regelt eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe.

Danke noch einmal!

der_mit_dem _MM420


----------



## Werner54 (5 März 2007)

*Sperrzeit*

Hallo,

das Problem mit dem Überstrom alle 24h erinnert mich an eine alte Gewohnheit der Stromversorger, spezielle Tarife zu machen, wenn man zu bestimmten Zeiten keine Energie bezieht. Früher wurde das dadurch gelöst, dass eine Schaltuhr nur den Leistungsschütz der Pumpe gesperrt hat. Vielleicht gibt's die Uhr ja noch...


----------

